# Welches Keyboard an Soundkarte?



## muke (24. August 2003)

Hi

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Mein sohn hat einen meiner ausrangierten PC´s bekommen und möchte an diesem gern ein Keyboard anschliessen. In dem Rechner steckt noch eine SB 16 ASP mit Roland SCB-55 Daughterboard, und ich hab von dem ganzen Thema null Ahnung ( Papa wirds schon machen, ha ha... ).
Ich hab da an dieses Teratec einsteiger Teil gedacht für so um die 50-60 eu. Lässt sich das an dieser Soundkarte betreiben? Wenn auf dem Board gespielt wird sollten die töne aus den PC Lautsprechern kommen, geht das so überhaupt, oder ist der Rechner nur für die Aufnahme und das bearbeiten da? 

Hoffe auf eure Antworten, danke

Mark


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Hallo,

da musst du dich mal in MIDI reinlesen. Googlen....

Mittlerweile hat jede Soundkarte ein MIDI-Port und auch jedes neuere Keyboard sollte ein MIDI Keyboard sein. Wenn du natürlich nur den Sound haben willst geht das über den EIngang.

Aber dein SOhn will bestimmt auch das Keyboard über MIDI ansteuern...

Ist ein eigenes Kapitel.


----------



## abstract Audion (24. August 2003)

Hallo,

Wenn das Keyboard die Sounds direkt erzeugt ist der Rechner ''nur'' zur Aufnahme und Bearbeitung da, wozu allerdings noch ein Programm benötigt wird. In diesem Fall müssen die Audio-Out Ausgänge des Boards an die Audio-In Eingänge der Soundkarte angeschlossen werden. Handelt es sich jedoch um ein MIDI-Keyboard, das selbst keine Sounds erzeugt, sonder lediglich Steuerbefehle ausgibt und diese an einen Tonerzeuger (in deinem Fall dann besimmt ein Software-Syntheziser) sendet, musst Du daruf achten das die Soundkarte auch MIDI-Anschlüsse besitzt (das jede Soundkarte MIDI-Anschlusse beitzt ist falsch). Der MIDI-Out Anschluss des Boards muss dann mit dem MIDI-In Anschluss der Karte verbunden werden. Logischerweise benötigst Du dann auch ein MIDI-Kabel (ca. 3,50 Euro). Bevor Du irgendwelche Investitionen tätigst informierst Du dich aber besser erstmal ob die Leistung deines Rechners überhaupt ausreicht um die gewünschten Geräte und Programme zu betreiben.

Guß

abstract Audion

Ps.: Bei dem ''Terratec Einsteigerteil'' handelt es sich ja schon um eine Soundkarte, weshalb Du die Alte dann deinstallieren kannst. Das Roland scb-55 ist eine Erweiterung für Soundkarten mit einer eigenen 16bit Klangerzeugung und diversen, nach General MIDI sortierten, Sounds, Drumms und Percussions.Würde ich drinlassen.


----------



## Phlex (30. September 2003)

Moin, 

im ersten Teil hat Abstract Audion Recht. Man kann aber eigentlich mit jeder "Soundkarte" Midisignale senden und empfangen, insofern sie einen 15poligen "Joystickanschluss" hat. Bei Creative gibt es dazu extra ein Kabel, was zwei 5polige DIN MIDIstecker (IN /OUT) mit solch einem 15poligen vebindet. Kostet um die 25 €. Hab mal so ein Kabel aus dem Musikladen gekauft und ausprobiert - funktioniert astrein. Besser allerdings wären karteninterne MIDI I/O-Buchsen oder ein 5¼ Einschub. 
Wenn das Keyboard von Yamaha ist kann man es im MIDImode per CBX-Treiber 
(gibts auf der Yamaha-XG-Homepage) betreiben, wenn es eine 8polige Mini-DIN-Buchse auf der Rückseite hat. Vorausgesetzt man möchte die Klangerzeugung des Keyboards(Synthies) benutzen.
Wie bereits erwähnt sollte bei der Verwendung eines reinen MIDIcontrol-Keyboards und softwarebasierter Instrumente auf die Rechneranforderungen geschaut werden. Ein alter Rechner genügt eigentlich nur für reines MIDI mit keyboard- oder systhesizerinterner Klangerzeugung. Bei der Wahl der Einsteigersoundkarte kommt es in diesem Fall eher auf die Qualität der Wandler an (wie eine Audioaufnahme vom Keyboard/Synthi klingt wenn man sie per Audioeingang als Wav auf der Festplatte speichert). Den WT-Aufsatz würde ich auch behalten und mit der neuen Karte betreiben. Gruß


----------



## Carndret (1. November 2003)

Ich nehme mal an das du mit "Teratec einsteiger Teil" Das Keyboard meintest. wenn ja kann ich nur sagen: an sich ist es ok - das habe ich nämlich auch (sofern es das hier ist ). Es ist allerdings nur ein MIDI Keyboard, kann also ohne ein anderes Gerät gar nichts. Die Soundkarte braucht nur ein Gameport zu haben der Rest sollte funktionieren. Ich habe z.B. eine Soundblaster Live 1024, die dafür ausreicht. Wieviel oder was will er denn alles machen?


----------

